# Homosexual



## Xerinola

Hola,
Sense voler ofendre a ningú, de veritat. És una traducció q m'han preguntat...
Com diríeu "maricón" en català? Evidentment, no val homosexual ni gay perquè són massa neutres. En realitat es busca un insult o manera de dir-ho.
A mi em ve al cap: marica (que no surt al diccionari), perd oli, maricón (que es diu però és castellà), marieta...

Teniu alguna altra idea? 
Moltes gràcies
X:


----------



## kiyama

També n'hi diuen ser del ram de l'aigua o de l'altra vorera.
kiyama


----------



## Antpax

Hola Xerinola,

La veritat és que no puc ajudar-te, però potser que aquì hagui alguna cosa que et faci servir. 

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Antpax said:


> Hola Xerinola,
> 
> La veritat és que no puc ajudar-te, però potser que aquì hagui alguna cosa que et faci servir.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Aquesta pàgina em sona. 

Xerinola, tens: perd oli, li agrada el turró, marieta, ... (segueixo pensant)

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Mei said:


> Aquesta pàgina em sona.
> 
> Xerinola, tens: perd oli, li agrada el turró, marieta, ... (segueixo pensant)
> 
> Mei


 
A què sí, ja et vaig dir que la vaig posar en els meus favorits. 

Gràcies altra vegada.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Xerinola

Ei Moltes gràcies!

Li agrada el turró? Jajaja no ho havia sentit mai!
Sí, perd oli és el que vaig proposar!

Moltíssimes gràcies macus!

Un petonàs!
X:


----------



## Antpax

Xerinola said:


> Ei Moltes gràcies!
> 
> Li agrada el turró? Jajaja no ho havia sentit mai!
> Sí, perd oli és el que vaig proposar!
> 
> Moltíssimes gràcies macus!
> 
> Un petonàs!
> X:


 
Hola Xerinola,

He trobat aquest altre fil que potser que t´ajudi.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=146719

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Xerinola

Moltes gràcies Ant.! Ets un sol! 

Salutacions
X:


----------



## Antpax

Xerinola said:


> Moltes gràcies Ant.! Ets un sol!
> 
> Salutacions
> X:


 
De res, Xeri, però el mèrit és de la Mei que és qui la va trobar.

Salut.

Ant


----------

